
New Zealand fuel shortage necessitates naval intervention - classicsnoot
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-newzealand-fuel-shortage/new-zealand-calls-in-navy-to-beat-jet-fuel-shortage-before-vote-idUSKCN1BW0BE
======
classicsnoot
Does anyone have technical details on what exactly occurred to damage the
pipeline? Any other details about New Zealand's energy infrastructure would
great for context as well.

